# Canon t5i or 60D



## karrief35 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi. I lm fairly new to photography and would like your opinion on which camera to get. Rebel t5i, which is newer or the 60D.??  Also, I'm buying from someone and they also have a 24-105 lens for the 60D for 700.00. (Body and lens). I'm stuck between newer camera with upgraded features or that 60D with lens which sounds like a good deal. Please give me some input. Thanks.


----------



## JohnTrav (Aug 27, 2013)

If the 24-105 is the lens I am Thinking of (canon 24-105 f/4L) then the package of the lens and 60D is a great price for 700$.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 28, 2013)

Even a used 24-105mm F4 L will cost around $700.  So if you can get a 60D along with that lens, it would be a great deal.

Something is putting up a red flag for me.  Why would someone be selling a camera that must be almost brand new (the was only announced this spring)?  And why would they be selling something (60D + 24-105mm) for well below market value?  

Smells fishy to me.  Are there are other details?


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 28, 2013)

When something sounds to good to be true it usually is. A thousand dollar lens and 60D for $700.00,No way. Used the lens alone on average is around $500.00 and up.


----------



## karrief35 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ya, I'm wondering myself if there's something wrong here. It's off Craigslist and he wanted 600.00 for body only and went down to 500.00. I asked if he has any lens to sell and he offered me that one for 200.00 extra and told me that he does professional photography and had those as back up and don't need them any more. He also said it was a costly lens and used it most of the time. It does seem too good to be true but some people, money may not be an issue. Now, I'm rethinking on meeting him (stranger) and getting a new camera (t3i) or (t4i) for same price. At least I know it will work, and last awhile.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 28, 2013)

See if you can do some sort of background check.  If they are any sort of professional photographer, there is probably some information to be found.
Meet in-person, in a pubic location and/or bring a friend with you...preferably an intimidating one.  Basically, use your common sense.  If it feels wrong, don't do it.


----------



## karrief35 (Aug 28, 2013)

We're suppose to meet at a public location and let me test the camera. Even though, I only know basics of it anyways. Lol. I am def not going alone. He also said he has flashes, backdrops, etc for cheap if I'm interested. So it's quit possible it's legit. We will see.


----------



## texkam (Aug 28, 2013)

The T5i really doesn't offer that much more than the T4i. The 60D has a little more substantial feel to it, but the T4i has some newer technology. I believe the sensors of all 3 are the same. I'd opt for a T4i.

Any pro knows what their equipment is worth and will price it accordingly. Why wouldn't they? A good piece of used L glass priced appropriately sells quickly. There's no need for a seller to deep discount it. I see a big red flag here.


----------



## karrief35 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. Think I'm going to just get t4i then. What about t3 is 449.00 in stores now and t3i are 599.00. Aren't those comparable to t4i except touchscreen? Not major difference when reading reviews.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 28, 2013)

> What about t3 is 449.00 in stores now and t3i are 599.00. Aren't those comparable to t4i except touchscreen? Not major difference when reading reviews.


Looks like a big difference between the two.
Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review
12MP vs 18MP
Higher ISO on the T3i
The T3 has a 2.7" fixed screen, the T3i has a 3" articulating screen.
The T3i has a faster fame rate
The T3i can record video in MPEG-4
The T3 records sounds in stereo, while the T3i does not.


----------



## cynicaster (Aug 28, 2013)

karrief35 said:


> Thanks for your advice. Think I'm going to just get t4i then. What about t3 is 449.00 in stores now and t3i are 599.00. Aren't those comparable to t4i except touchscreen? Not major difference when reading reviews.



My dad is looking to make the jump to DSLR, and asked me about the T5i.  I currently shoot a T3i, and originally had a T3, so he asked me my opinion on the T5i.    

First, regarding the T3, I think it is a great choice for the vast majority of entry-level consumers, because let&#8217;s face it, most people never bother to learn how to really _use_ their DSLR&#8217;s, meaning the &#8220;product positioning&#8221; glass-ceiling constraints the T3 suffers from don&#8217;t come into play.  For somebody who actually plans to stretch the camera&#8217;s legs and learn how to use it, then the T3i is a better choice than the T3, but don&#8217;t spend the extra money with expectations for better &#8220;image quality&#8221;.    

After reading up on the T5i and comparing it with the T3i, it&#8217;s my opinion that somebody would be nuts to pay a few hundred dollars extra for the newer model.  I mean, $300ish dollars for a touch screen and a few other token &#8220;enhancements&#8221; is crazy talk.  If you&#8217;ve made up your mind that you&#8217;ll be shopping in this segment of the market, then I think the T3i is hands down the best value.  If you&#8217;re OK buying used (as I did), you could probably find a screaming deal on a barely used camera, as there is a glut of them out there right now (I saw 4 T3i&#8217;s in my local area classifieds the last time I looked, priced as low as $450 Canadian for body, kit lens, extra battery, and bag). 

Canon T5i vs T3i - Our Analysis


----------



## Derrel (Aug 28, 2013)

I just looked at the feature list and comparison...I gotta' agree with cynicaster above--the T3i is by far the better VALUE in a camera over the T5i. Especially for the beginning shooter who just wants a decent, small entry-level d-slr. The T5i's "enhancements" do not seem to me to be worth the price premium. I believe the T3i is officially discontinued, since about one year ago the T4i was introduced, and now Canon is on to the T5i. Buying an older model is a good way to get a big,big price discount over what the product was priced at when it was the hot,new camera of the moment.


----------



## Juga (Aug 28, 2013)

Having owned the t4i I would opt for that. Because it is discontinued I am sure you can find good discounts and doesn't vary at all in the important aspects from the t5i. It also has several advantages over the t3 and t3i such as all cross type focus points, higher I so and is optimized to use the stm lenses


----------



## karrief35 (Aug 28, 2013)

I actually just found another deal on t4i, with kit lens, bag, sd card and tripod for 700.00. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Juga (Aug 28, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I just looked at the feature list and comparison...I gotta' agree with cynicaster above--the T3i is by far the better VALUE in a camera over the T5i. Especially for the beginning shooter who just wants a decent, small entry-level d-slr. The T5i's "enhancements" do not seem to me to be worth the price premium. I believe the T3i is officially discontinued, since about one year ago the T4i was introduced, and now Canon is on to the T5i. Buying an older model is a good way to get a big,big price discount over what the product was priced at when it was the hot,new camera of the moment.



Actually the T4i was the one to get the axe. The T3 and T3i are still in the running.


----------



## Juga (Aug 28, 2013)

karrief35 said:


> I actually just found another deal on t4i, with kit lens, bag, sd card and tripod for 700.00. Sounds like a good deal to me.



Used Canon EOS Rebel T4i Digital Camera with EF-S 6558B016AA B&H

B&H is legit.


----------



## texkam (Aug 28, 2013)

^ There you go.


----------



## karrief35 (Aug 28, 2013)

T4i got the axe for the rubber grip and some are on recall. Some stores still do sell them.


----------



## Juga (Aug 28, 2013)

The rubber grip was an issue at first but was corrected. In the 8 months that I owned it I never had the issues and used it extensively. It is cheaper with very few sacrifices compared to the 60D but better than the T3i/T3 and essentially the same camera as the T5i besides some minor changes to the T5i. If you are wanting to go Canon then either the T4i or 60D w/ a kit lens is a nice way to go. Some people will bash the kit lens but it is REALLY useful until you can determine which focal length you shoot at most and make an educated decision on nice glass.


----------



## texkam (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep, rubber grip issue is old news.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know if it's been mentioned yet...but there is a big, big difference between anything in the Rebel line and the XXD cameras (40D, 50D, 60D, 70D).  The sensor is actually the same in most of them, but it's the size and layout of the body that are different.  I personally find the Rebels rather small in my hands, and I'm so used to the control set up on my cameras, that I find the rebels frustrating to navigate.  

It's not really something that you see & feel when you compare cameras on-line...but if you go into a store and put a Rebel next to a 60D or 70D for example, you will actually see and feel the difference.  (I don't know about the 70D, but I recall that the 60D is actually smaller than the 50D and those before it.)


----------

